# Would you recommend these??



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

I've been looking around for some new in-ear headphones and ran across Skullcandy's stuff. Specifically the FMJ's and Titans. Here's a link to their stuff. Sorry if the links aren't clickable; I posted this on my iPhone and don't yet know how to fix that.

http://www.skullcandy.com/shop/all-products/headphones.html?limit=all&headphones_type=9&order=price&dir=desc

FMJ's: http://www.skullcandy.com/shop/fmj-black.html

Titans: http://www.skullcandy.com/shop/titan-black.html

Which would you guys recommend? Do you prefer others that are in the same price range? The FMJ's have a supposed frequency response of 16-20k hz. I would be using these with my iPod.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Ive had some of the skullcandy headphones before and they were actually pretty good and pretty loud, but I have no idea what the FR is. The only ones I worked with where the over ear ones like, 
http://www.skullcandy.com/shop/skullcrushers-peace-love-noise.html
http://www.skullcandy.com/shop/ti-glen-plaid.html


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Endesereth said:


> Ive had some of the skullcandy headphones before and they were actually pretty good and pretty loud, but I have no idea what the FR is. The only ones I worked with where the over ear ones like,
> http://www.skullcandy.com/shop/skullcrushers-peace-love-noise.html
> http://www.skullcandy.com/shop/ti-glen-plaid.html


Those look good to.... Now I can't decide if I should get the in-ear FMJ's ($80) or the Skullcrushers Abel High Card over-ear ones for $70. Haha. So many decisions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

:rofl2: dont worry I, having the same problems in another thread with what sub(s) im thinking about getting.
Ask yourself this question, what are you going to do with them? Cause I figure in-ear buds are more of a working out or space-saver type of headphones, while the over ear are more for comforts and winding down after a hard days work headphone.
I have to say though with the skullcrusher brand with their mini subwoofers in the headphones, it gets a TON amount of bass...When I had the subs at full output at most listening volumes the headphone cups were shaking from the power. The only downside is that they take a separate power supply, and that the bass can be overpowering at times.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Were you able to adjust the bass coming from the sub? Or is it just all or nothing? And that's what I can't really decide on lol... I usually only use headphones in the car during trips or on an airplane, so it's like a toss up between the two. I'll probably just get the in-ear ones, but I don't want to be missing out on awesome headphones. I totally understand about picking a subwoofer. It took me forever to decide but once I did I was extremely pleased.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

yes you can theirs a little dial on the cord, if you are gonna use it in the car and airplanes I would say go with the one that has the most noise cancellation, which I think it would be the in ear ones...But personally I would go with the Skullcrushers since they have a bigger diameter speaker in it, because they usually go louder, has a bigger bandwidth and it will still pretty much block about 20% noise, plus the sub helps a little:T

In ear headphones its about once tried one, thats about how much noise cancellation it will have(of course their are exceptions) and it will have a greater decaying slope on the low end(like all in ear headphones do) But it will be loud
The skullcrushers may have a bigger bandwidth and maybe louder(since a larger diameter speaker), but the in ear has greater noise cancellation and the mini-subs start to have a some distortion issues when it starts to get in the lower frequencies, and I hate the separate power supply since id always forget to change the battery:rofl:. 

sorry if this didn't really help but if i was in your predicament I would choose to go with the skullcrushers :R
Either way I think you'll like your purchase

OH yeah I forgot to mention(if you didnt already know this) The in ear ones have magnets at the end of the speakers so they can stick together(if they still do this) and not get tangled in the wires


----------



## pl8er (Sep 4, 2009)

I really have never been impressed with those. I use Audeo Phonak earphones and they have really been my reference since.

Depends on budget though, I know some people really do think highly of the skullcandy.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok. 
Another of my friends told me to check out the Grado SR60's. lol. Do any of you guys have opinions on the SR60 Grado's?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

So they sound pretty good then :T 
I'll get the grado's. Thanks for the help guys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyng_fool (Apr 10, 2010)

Good choice on the Grado's. I thought the Skullcandy's that I bought were pretty bad.


----------



## ctchrisf (May 8, 2010)

I've had good and bad with skullcandy as a brand. For the money they are loud, with good amount of bass.

For reference I have or had
Shure e4c 
Grado Sr 80 , sr 60 , sr 125
Skull candy Inked and hrmm forgot which model these others are but they're mic'd. 
Etymotic er-6 
assorted Logitech plantronic, sony bleh bleh 

Grado are your accurate airy headphones, not the most comfortable for 3-4 hour + listening but not a big deal. Rock, jazz, Classical, are going to sound great but the bass will not knock your socks off. its there just very accurate. 

Shure boy I love these, First off with these in you hear nothing else, no plane engines no Spouse yelling at you, no lawn mower, trains, traffic etc. But these sound is live suede. luxurious, full, smooth, good bass, and effortless. 
Etymotic pretty similar to shure not quiet as smooth maybe more accurate/sharper

Skullcandy These are bang for buck champs but I find the midrange kinda muddled. bass is great, like ears vibrating great but its kinda of a one trick pony, noise isolation is nowhere near the Shures, 

For plane / travel Go for in ear monitors 
for sitting at your desk around your home over ear. 

Hope this helps you


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

I have tried three different Skullcandy products and returned all three. Way over priced for the quality they provide


----------



## pageg (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi!
The main trick with earphones/headphones is the sound isolation from the environment.
If the isolation is very good as with the shure what you hear is what is being driven by the speaker only and will naturally sound better.
Then the design qualities will be the next factor of influence on what you hear.
Goodluck


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone. They helped a lot. I have Grado SR-60i's on order. :T
We'll see how they sound. I can't wait because my current headphones are very uncomfortable, don't sound very well, and have practically no bass at all.


----------



## WmAx (Jan 26, 2008)

sub_junkie said:


> I've been looking around for some new in-ear headphones and ran across Skullcandy's stuff. Specifically the FMJ's and Titans. Here's a link to their stuff. Sorry if the links aren't clickable; I posted this on my iPhone and don't yet know how to fix that.
> 
> http://www.skullcandy.com/shop/all-...it=all&headphones_type=9&order=price&dir=desc
> 
> ...


i do not generally recommend any products by Skullcanady. In generaly, these are prurely market based products with no real value in terms of audiophile qualities.

-Chris


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a pair of Grado SR125's and I'll never get rid of them. It sucks because my foam got messed up somehow so I need to order me another set of new foams but WOW these things sound amazing!


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Bmxer241 said:


> I have a pair of Grado SR125's and I'll never get rid of them. It sucks because my foam got messed up somehow so I need to order me another set of new foams but WOW these things sound amazing!


I've listened to my Grado SR-60i's now for a while, and I'll have to say that they are amazing...I can only imagine how the 125's sound. The bass is decent, not overpowering, but the mids and highs are what made me really like these headphones. Very clear sounding, not too much treble, about enough bass to give the music a great effect...overall I like them a lot. :T


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Yup, I've had my pair for 12 years. I remember I got a great deal because the box was messed up and I only paid $80 for them. Thats why I won't get rid of them hehe


----------



## Docks (Jan 16, 2011)

I would also avoid skullcandy.
Check beyerdynamic, grado, AKG, and Denon. All are known for making a nice headphone


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

About a month ago, my grado's ran into some trouble. Currently suspecting the solder joint came loose on the left speaker. It cuts in and out repeatedly, very annoying when your after quality listening, lol. Contacted Grado about it, they said to send the headphones back, and it would be covered by warranty. 

In the mean time, I decided to pick up some Skullcandy FMJ's just from curiosity as to how they sounded. Not too bad, definitely need an EQ when listening though. The 4kz range is much too high in my opinion, along with about 3kz as well, but not near as bad. Other than that, the bass from them is pretty good considering they're earbuds. Can pick up 20hz bass content in songs with no problem.


----------



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

You live in the states. Get some cheap Audio Technica ATH-M50's for just over $100. They're amazing headphones.


----------



## headknocker (Mar 17, 2009)

SinCron said:


> You live in the states. Get some cheap Audio Technica ATH-M50's for just over $100. They're amazing headphones.


You beat me to it. I was going to say the same thing

My B-Day is next month and I'm gonna ask my wife for the AT-M50's.


----------



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

headknocker said:


> You beat me to it. I was going to say the same thing
> 
> My B-Day is next month and I'm gonna ask my wife for the AT-M50's.


I have ATH-M40fs with the flat response, long straight cable and native 1/4" plug. Two of these things, I do not like. I can't wait for M50's with a nice coiled cord.


----------



## headknocker (Mar 17, 2009)

SinCron said:


> I have ATH-M40fs with the flat response, long straight cable and native 1/4" plug. Two of these things, I do not like. I can't wait for M50's with a nice coiled cord.


You don't like the straight cord? Most people on the headphone forums that I frequent seem to prefer the straight cord version of the M50's.

BTW, how do like the sound of the M40's? I was thinking about the M40's as well but almost everyone raves about the M50's so that's why I'm leaning in that direction.


----------



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

headknocker said:


> You don't like the straight cord? Most people on the headphone forums that I frequent seem to prefer the straight cord version of the M50's.
> 
> BTW, how do like the sound of the M40's? I was thinking about the M40's as well but almost everyone raves about the M50's so that's why I'm leaning in that direction.


I do like the sound but as us types always say, it could be better. I CAN feel the bass with Daft Punk and dare I say, the cover of Earache In My Eye (Cheech and Chong song) by KoRn. There's a nice bass sweep on the 5 string's A string that can be felt and some Fear Factory stuff with good bass drum sound can be felt as well. The reason I dislike the straight cord is because there's too much. I have an ipod touch and I like to listen to music on the go and during breaks. The fact that it has a native 1/4" jack is a double annoyance as well.


----------



## headknocker (Mar 17, 2009)

SinCron said:


> I do like the sound but as us types always say, it could be better. I CAN feel the bass with Daft Punk and dare I say, the cover of Earache In My Eye (Cheech and Chong song) by KoRn. There's a nice bass sweep on the 5 string's A string that can be felt and some Fear Factory stuff with good bass drum sound can be felt as well. The reason I dislike the straight cord is because there's too much. I have an ipod touch and I like to listen to music on the go and during breaks. The fact that it has a native 1/4" jack is a double annoyance as well.



Thanks for the info!:T


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes me too, the Skullcandies I have are horrible.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Theresa said:


> Yes me too, the Skullcandies I have are horrible.


The FMJ's that I picked up aren't too bad at all. The 4kz range is definitely too high for me, but a little EQ makes these things sound golden. There's a screenshot of the iPhone app (it's called EQu) that I use to EQ them. I'm not sure how it will show up for you guys, but on my phone it's very zoomed in. I'll upload it through photobucket instead.

Here's the photobucket upload:










Seems like I can't edit the old picture out from my phone.


----------



## omasciarotte (Jun 27, 2011)

sub_junkie said:


> I've been looking around for some new in-ear headphones and ran across Skullcandy's stuff. Specifically the FMJ's and Titans…Which would you guys recommend?


Hey sub_junkie,

I own a set of Titans and for the money, they are quite good: linear and uncolored. That said, they aren't the most comfortable earphones on the market, nor do they have the accentuated bass some other products exhibit, which I consider a plus. I prefer honesty in reproduction, since I can alway EQ "to taste," rather than having my gear impose permanent EQ or color. I use my Titans as a back-up to my standard in-ear headset for travel, a pair of Klipsch X10i. If you're curious about the Klipschs, head to blogcritics and search for a posting called "Product Review: Sennheiser’s IE 7 and Klipsch’s X10i in–ear phones" 

BTW, for critical listening, I have a pair of Etymotic ER6 in-ears and Audez’e LCD-2 circumaurals when I'm at home, and the Titans, at a tiny fraction of the price, hold up quite well (within their limitations) against the fancier stuff.


----------



## MataLeo (Dec 30, 2009)

if your looking for in ear headphones i would recommend klipsch s4's which are awesome, i have my klipsch's pair with a dac and they are awesome.


----------



## Rosalind- (Mar 24, 2021)

我还想要舒适的耳机。


----------



## Rosalind- (Mar 24, 2021)

我也想找到一个低延迟的耳机


----------

